# [2009] Wyndham will rent your timeshare for you??



## karentrimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I just got back from Kingsgate in Williamsburg and didn't go thru the "update" but I did talk to a guy for a couple of minutes.  He told me that you can deposit your week with Wyndham and they will rent it  for you.  The fee is 30% of what they rent the week out for (a little high in my opinion) but I didn't know that they did this.  Has anyone ever heard of this before?  It's hard to know what to believe when it's coming out of their mouths.


----------



## Caius (Feb 22, 2009)

karentrimmer said:


> I just got back from Kingsgate in Williamsburg and didn't go thru the "update" but I did talk to a guy for a couple of minutes.  He told me that you can deposit your week with Wyndham and they will rent it  for you.  The fee is 30% of what they rent the week out for (a little high in my opinion) but I didn't know that they did this.  Has anyone ever heard of this before?  It's hard to know what to believe when it's coming out of their mouths.



Yes, Wyndham will do this.  But...
-The fee is actually 40%
-If it doesn't rent, you get nothing (and your points for the week you booked are gone)


----------



## janna1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Caius said:


> Yes, Wyndham will do this.  But...
> -The fee is actually 40%
> -If it doesn't rent, you get nothing (and your points for the week you booked are gone)



If it doesn't rent, can I change my mind to use it myself at the last minutes?


----------



## karentrimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

those fees 40% are very high in my opinion - espcially since they can't guarantee that it will be sold.  I think they do it thru the extra vacations site.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 23, 2009)

And, if only a portion of your week is rented out you only get that portion of rent as income minus commission.  If they rent three days of your week the remaining four days of your week may just set there unrented and you are out of luck.  I think they can use your week to provide those three days, two nights promotional vacations to bring prospects onto the resort...thus your weeks is again fragmented.


----------



## philemer (Dec 27, 2009)

*They rented my Mauna Loa Village week for me*



Kozman said:


> And, if only a portion of your week is rented out you only get that portion of rent as income minus commission.  If they rent three days of your week the remaining four days of your week may just set there unrented and you are out of luck.  I think they can use your week to provide those three days, two nights promotional vacations to bring prospects onto the resort...thus your weeks is again fragmented.



I tried & tried to rent my Mauna Loa Village week this fall on a number of sites with no success. It is a floating week and I reserved 12/19>12/26. Surprised it never rented. I called Extra Holidays by Wyndham http://ehowners.com/ and they rented it out for me within 24 hours.  I'll get 60%, less some expenses, in about 4 to 6 weeks.

60% is better than some companies give you. TPI is less than 50%. However, as mentioned above, if they are only able to rent one or two nights you'll get a pretty small check.

My 60% won't come close to covering my MF (over $900) but something is better than nothing.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 27, 2009)

janna1 said:


> If it doesn't rent, can I change my mind to use it myself at the last minutes?



You don't know and they don't know if it is rented or not,  It is not very tight book keeping until all set and done.  They may rent the last few days, or the 1st few days.

Jya-Ning


----------



## socaldude (Dec 28, 2009)

Caius said:


> Yes, Wyndham will do this.  But...
> -The fee is actually 40%
> -If it doesn't rent, you get nothing (and your points for the week you booked are gone)



if that's the case, it sounds like you'd be better off trying to rent it out yourself. Family and friends could always use a vacation.​


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 28, 2009)

socaldude said:


> if that's the case, it sounds like you'd be better off trying to rent it out yourself. Family and friends could always use a vacation.​



Family and Friends may not expect to pay.

Seriously, they do have certain advantage
1. they are hook with Wyndham name, and directly on the Wyndham reservation site
2. they also combined with Wyndham to ad on all the major travel sites.  So the explosure is more than any of us can get.
3. Although they have issues in keep good bookkeeping, they do pay you if your unit get rented out.  And they only charge commison after it get rented out.

If you can rent it out, that is great.  If you have difficulty, they maybe a good options than a lot of the other options

Jya-Ning


----------



## riber52 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Wyndham Extra Holidays*

Well, our experience with Extra Holidays has been absolutely dismal.

We had 2 3-day weekends over Memorial Day placed through EH.  They told us all the way up to end of May that they were rented.  Well just yesterday, they now tell us that only 1 day of the 6 were rented and we are getting a great big check for $100.00.

What is everyone else's experience with EH?   We are getting the feeling it's a sales tool to sell more point resorts - leaving owners holding the bag.

 
Rick


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Just as a curiosity are we talking about FW or points that are being handed off to EH?  I'm the most curious about philemer's Mauna Loa Village week.  Does EH even TAKE FW's?


----------



## Don (Jun 16, 2010)

We just canceled a week we had to rent with them so we could get our points back.  It must be done more than 15 days prior to the date of the use week.  EH had it since last Aug and still didn't rent it. (7/3-10, Nat'l Harbour).  Even though NH didn't open till Feb., it wasn't on the rental board until late Apr.
I guess we were lucky we were able to get our pts back.  Since you book the whole week if they only rent one night, you lose it all.  That happened to a friend of ours last year.


----------

